# updating from 7.2 ZFS to 8.0?



## wonslung (Nov 24, 2009)

I want to update my 7.2 machine to 8.0 but before i do i want to know if there is anything important i need to know.  I'm aware that my jails will need to be updated too, i just can't stand to lose the data on this system.

I'm mainly concerned about the ZFS versions.

Currently, i have version 13.  Is this the same version that ships with 8.0?


----------



## royce (Nov 24, 2009)

Looks like it's still 13:


```
royce@max$ uname -r
8.0-RELEASE
royce@max$ zpool upgrade
This system is currently running ZFS pool version 13.

All pools are formatted using this version.
royce@max$
```


----------



## wonslung (Nov 24, 2009)

COOL, so it should be just a normal upgrade..


----------



## jem (Nov 24, 2009)

If your system is set up for booting from a zpool you are most likely using a recompiled /boot/loader with ZFS support added.

An upgrade from 7.2 to 8.0 might clobber this and revert it to a non-ZFS-supporting version.  One to watch out for.


----------



## wonslung (Nov 24, 2009)

My system boots from a gmirror of 2 compact flash cards with / /boot /etc and /usr on the compact flash, which /usr/local /usr/ports /var are on ZFS.

thanks for the info thouhg


----------



## SIFE (Nov 24, 2009)

grab FreeBSD source code then :

[CMD=""]
cd /usr/src
make buildworld
make buildkernel
make installkernel
[/CMD]
reboot your system and boot into single user (choose 4) :
[CMD=""]
mount -a -w -t ufs
mergemaster -p
make installworld
mergemaster
umount -a -t ufs
[/CMD]
then reboot your system and will get it FreeBSD 8.0-RC3 if you choose RELENG_8_0 it in cvsup .
see this :  FreeBSD 8 Src Upgrade


----------



## wonslung (Nov 24, 2009)

```
8.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE #1
```

thanks


----------



## wonslung (Nov 25, 2009)

one more question:

When you upgrade between major versions, do you have to rebuild all ports as well?  I'm aware there is "compatibility" between versions, but what i'm asking is, if you have something like apache installed, does rebuilding it on freebsd 8 give you a different port all other things being equal


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 25, 2009)

It gives you the same port compiled against the new system libraries.


----------



## wonslung (Nov 25, 2009)

damn you're fast, i was just about to post that i found /usr/ports/misc/compat7x =)

i'm assuming that's what you install until you can replace everything, no?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 25, 2009)

Yes.


----------

